# I love interviewing Authors for my book blog! (Including: Hugh Howey)



## Kindlemojodotcom_Tom (Jul 6, 2011)

I started a series of skype interviews with indie authors for my site and, I was amazed that he responded so quickly to my request, unlike a lot of other big indie authors I've tried to contact. I must admit that I was a little intimidated at first, but he kind of put that to rest rather quickly.

PS: if you are interested in some free publicity I'm always looking for new authors to interview for kindlemojo.com.


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

(Pssst. It's spelled "Howey.")

Great work.


----------



## Kindlemojodotcom_Tom (Jul 6, 2011)

Diane Patterson said:


> (Pssst. It's spelled "Howey.")
> 
> Great work.


oops, thanks for pointing that out. I haven't had my coffee yet.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm looking forward to watching this tonight.  Hugh has always seemed to be a really kind-hearted and down to earth person, so I'm not surprised he was the one out of all of them who responded.


----------



## Kindlemojodotcom_Tom (Jul 6, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> I'm looking forward to watching this tonight. Hugh has always seemed to be a really kind-hearted and down to earth person, so I'm not surprised he was the one out of all of them who responded.


He was very nice and gave me a few off air pointers, biggest was don't lose yourself in the marketing, just keep writing.


----------



## Kindlemojodotcom_Tom (Jul 6, 2011)

I came across these guys in my travels on Twitter. My site has nothing to do with them as far as sales or promos, I just think it's a pretty cool way of getting your stuff out there for readers on the go. I've beta tested the Android app (which will be out soon) and I really like it. You can see them at www.penned.me and it's a free download. PS: they are wide open to suggestions for further development. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

An interesting concept. I'm going to keep an eye on this and see how it matures.


----------



## Gerald Hartenhoff (Jun 19, 2010)

Just got done watching and I have to tell you, I learned an awful lot.  Thank you.


----------



## Kindlemojodotcom_Tom (Jul 6, 2011)

GeraldG said:


> Just got done watching and I have to tell you, I learned an awful lot. Thank you.


The man is doing something right.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Iphone only. =(

I'd love to try it out, if it were on Android!


----------



## Kindlemojodotcom_Tom (Jul 6, 2011)

Laura is an Opera singer who just decided to sit down one day and write a book. It came out pretty amazing.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SnYpI5ZTdCg if the embed doesn't show for you...

_Added separate link for those who can't see the embedded video. --Betsy_


----------



## Kindlemojodotcom_Tom (Jul 6, 2011)

Cryptic Fawn said:


> Iphone only. =(
> 
> I'd love to try it out, if it were on Android!


He tells me it should be out in a week or two. Check the site then. I beta tested the Android, and I like it.


----------



## Navigator (Jul 9, 2014)

Kindlemojodotcom_Tom said:


> He tells me it should be out in a week or two. Check the site then. I beta tested the Android, and I like it.


Oh sweet, thanks! I shall keep an eye open!


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

This reminds me of the article I read about how bunches of folks are writing flash fiction on their phones on the commute to work in Japan.

It's a huge fad there.


----------



## Kindlemojodotcom_Tom (Jul 6, 2011)

LBrent said:


> This reminds me of the article I read about how bunches of folks are writing flash fiction on their phones on the commute to work in Japan.
> 
> It's a huge fad there.


Actually, in the interview he says that's where he got the idea for this app. However, the big difference in beta testing the Android version that I found is that they have removed the 2000 word limit. You can post an entire novel if you were so inclined. I would reccomend that you do it a chapter at a time however.


----------



## LBrent (Jul 1, 2013)

Kindlemojodotcom_Tom said:


> Actually, in the interview he says that's where he got the idea for this app. However, the big difference in beta testing the Android version that I found is that they have removed the 2000 word limit. You can post an entire novel if you were so inclined. I would reccomend that you do it a chapter at a time however.


I just started watching the interview. Lol

Hadn't gotten to that part yet.


----------



## Kindlemojodotcom_Tom (Jul 6, 2011)

LBrent said:


> I just started watching the interview. Lol
> 
> Hadn't gotten to that part yet.


I figured. I am really excited about it toy...


----------



## Kindlemojodotcom_Tom (Jul 6, 2011)

A few months ago I was approached by a Graphic Artist to turn my series into a graphic novel/comic book. "Sure, why not?"

He just sent me the finished cover for the promo issue:


----------



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

This looks amazing. Congratulations. I would love to see my series turned into a graphic novel.


----------



## Cheryl M. (Jan 11, 2011)

Wow! It looks fabulous!


----------



## Kindlemojodotcom_Tom (Jul 6, 2011)

Edward Lake said:


> This looks amazing. Congratulations. I would love to see my series turned into a graphic novel.


It should be out soon, but Eric is being a little secretive (I'm like a kid on Christmas). Thanks for the comments. He asked me to write a script for a story not appearing in any of the books for the promo issue. We're releasing to kindle as well, that was part of the deal.


----------



## Kindlemojodotcom_Tom (Jul 6, 2011)

Cheryl M. said:


> Wow! It looks fabulous!


 Thanks, Yeah, I'm very happy with his work. The panels look awesome as well, but I'm not allowed to share them yet.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the video blog! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar

*PS -- I've merged all your video blog posts into one thread and moved the whole thing to the Book Bazaar which is the appropriate forum for such promotion. Thanks for understanding -- Ann*


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Congratulations, Tom. 
Getting on to watch the video now. And Tom, I'd love to be on your show. We could discuss movie options, and going from self published to working with/through an agent. 

Not sure why this was taken out of Writers' Cafe as I think most of the authors would be interested in how you both were able to turn your books into graphic books. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Kindlemojodotcom_Tom (Jul 6, 2011)

LisaGraceBooks said:


> Congratulations, Tom.
> Getting on to watch the video now. And Tom, I'd love to be on your show. We could discuss movie options, and going from self published to working with/through an agent.
> 
> Not sure why this was taken out of Writers' Cafe as I think most of the authors would be interested in how you both were able to turn your books into graphic books. Thanks for posting.


Hi Lisa, I would love to have you. I interview members of my site kindlemojo.com (free to join). Just start a profile and message me with your interest when you are ready - we can set something up.


----------



## Kindlemojodotcom_Tom (Jul 6, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the video blog!
> 
> Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )
> 
> ...


Thanks Ann, for the head's up. I am still cutting my teeth here.


----------

